# Cannondale USA back online yet??



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

My dealer has been telling me they shut the thing down for a couple weeks to update their systems. All I can say is I paid for my Evo months ago and I'm about ready for the bike.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

you mean the website? 

looks fine: Is it just me


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

No I mean the part that ships bikes.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I heard that as well but haven't heard if they are up again or not.


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

As of yesterday, no. I feel your pain. My Evo frameset which was already several weeks late is finally in but can not be shipped until they finish updating the system.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

Theres something wrong when it takes more then a day to update a site. it's not much more then an software update, if there is hardware to change then that portion should take a couple of minutes. I smell trouble brewing.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

georgewerr said:


> Theres something wrong when it takes more then a day to update a site. it's not much more then an software update, if there is hardware to change then that portion should take a couple of minutes. I smell trouble brewing.


Really? We updated our inventory software at my company and it took weeks to input all of the data let alone count every single piece of inventory. 

The site isn't down the actual company is.


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

They're still not 100% up and running and there's a four week backlog so my bike which was supposed to be in my hands by now won't ship for awhile. It's funny because it's a Di2 Evo and both the frame and the group have been around.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

I have to laugh (it's either laugh or cry). I placed an order for a carbon Synapse Saturday. I rode into town today and stopped by the shop. While I was talking to one of the owners they said, "You wont believe this.....". I said, "Cannondale's system is down and holding up orders". Told them I read about it here.

Oh well, I just hope I get it before March.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

YB1 said:


> They're still not 100% up and running and there's a four week backlog so my bike which was supposed to be in my hands by now won't ship for awhile. It's funny because it's a Di2 Evo and both the frame and the group have been around.


Yeah. My Scalpel 29 is there for the shipping too. Frustrating indeed.

Luckily, my Di2 shipped about a few weeks prior to the "shutdown". You're gonna love it. Post pics when you get it


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

apparently they were moving over to SAP late October so looks like the move hasn't gone too well...


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> Yeah. My Scalpel 29 is there for the shipping too. Frustrating indeed.
> 
> Luckily, my Di2 shipped about a few weeks prior to the "shutdown". You're gonna love it. Post pics when you get it


I'm sure I will and I guess this is all about production schedules and marketing timing but I think the Evo could have been an 2011 1/2 model or something. They got the UCI stamp on the frame a year or so ago, and now the second gen DA Di2 can't be more than 12 months away so my new bike is going to not be the newest thing for long and given the price I'm paying I think it's sort of a raw deal. I probably shouldn't complain but it's a very expensive bike when you compare it to a SuperSix Ultegra Di2.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

YB1 said:


> I'm sure I will and I guess this is all about production schedules and marketing timing but I think the Evo could have been an 2011 1/2 model or something. They got the UCI stamp on the frame a year or so ago, and now the second gen DA Di2 can't be more than 12 months away so my new bike is going to not be the newest thing for long and given the price I'm paying I think it's sort of a raw deal. I probably shouldn't complain but it's a very expensive bike when you compare it to a SuperSix Ultegra Di2.


Next gen DA Di2 will be at least 2013 before it gets any possibility to start production. So we are safe for a little longer. And with the performance of the bike, you'll not be unhappy at all. It's just this waiting thing that gets us down....:cryin:


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

A couple of posts on the C-dale facebook page implies that all is fine with their computers. Anybody out there have any more info on this?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

georgewerr said:


> Theres something wrong when it takes more then a day to update a site. it's not much more then an software update, if there is hardware to change then that portion should take a couple of minutes. I smell trouble brewing.


I'm sure it's a much more involved upgrade than a simple site update. They must be replacing the entire inventory system.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

njleach said:


> apparently they were moving over to SAP late October so looks like the move hasn't gone too well...


say no more.

plus of course they are Canadian now


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> say no more.
> 
> plus of course they are Canadian now


These things are still done in Bethel. In Canada, we just count the money made.


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

Can you get a Canadian to tell those people in Bethel to send my bike to Florida this week? It was supposed to ship 3 days ago and I'm leaving town for the rest of the year early next week.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Haven't heard the new policy? Dorel have followed my recommendation so now, every bike shipped stops by their offices so I can swing by (I live pretty close) and have a ride with each bike shipped... to make sure the bikes are all okay. I'm keeping yours a bit longer since I'd like to try it with Campagnolo EPS. :wink5:

Seriously, I think the systems are running now and bikes are shipping again.


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Haven't heard the new policy? Dorel have followed my recommendation so now, every bike shipped stops by their offices so I can swing by (I live pretty close) and have a ride with each bike shipped... to make sure the bikes are all okay. I'm keeping yours a bit longer since I'd like to try it with Campagnolo EPS. :wink5:
> 
> Seriously, I think the systems are running now and bikes are shipping again.


After watching Camp's Flavio Cracco running it through it's paces on You Tube, I have to say I'm not sure I wouldn't rather see my Di2 Evo show up with EPS hanging on it. I wish Liquigas bikes were still Campagnolo equipped, it was always something I really liked about the team.


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

They are finally up and running. My many week delayed Evo Team frameset shipped on Monday.


----------

